# افخم شنط هارودز و تسليم فوري



## وكز (30 مايو 2012)

الشنط كلها متوفره تسليم فوري ..
التوصيل لبنات الخبر والدمام عن طريق مندوب وباقي المناطق عن طريق ألما يوصلك اياها لباب البيت 55 ريال 
الشحن يوميا ..

بسم الله 

موديل 1
السعر :385 ريال 



***

تصويري :



***

موديل 2
عباره عن كيس ويتسكر بسحاب خوراافي للسفر 
السعر :285 ريال 



***

موديل 3
السعر :310 ريال



***

موديل 4
السعر : 380 ريال 



***

موديل 5
السعر :385 ريال 



***

تصويري :



***

موديل 6
السعر : 275 ريال 


***

كل الشنط مرفق معها بطاقه اهداء من هارودز باسمي الى زبايني المميزين



***


للطلب على الخاص 
وحياكم الله​


----------



## wis dom (5 يونيو 2012)

*رد: افخم شنط هارودز و تسليم فوري*

السلام عليكم اختي انا اخترت موديل رقم 4بس ماعرف اطلب الخاص ياريت اتقولين لي شلون علشان نتفاهم


----------

